# Coldspring



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Just thought the Lake Livingston area fishermen would like to know that the 3A Coldspring Trojans won their 3rd playoff game last night against Kirbyville. We are the Regional football champs, and we play Athens in the quarterfinals (SHSU's stadium on Friday). 

Go Trojans! Day-by-Day!


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Go trojans.... my neighbor is coach Barbay.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a heck of an accomplishment. Kirbyville sailed right through district 18-3a...they looked unbeatable. Congrats!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Jr High principal is a long time friend of ours. I know he and his entire family are excited about the team. His mon came in from Minnesota for the Holiday and all went to the game. His brother is a coach at another school.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Not to sound like a know-it-all, the jr high principal is a woman and the asst principal is a guy from coldspring. I work at the jr high in coldspring. Sounds like you are referring to the high school principal his brother is a coach. Please do not be upset at me. I am pretty sure you are talking about Mr. Solberg.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

There are 2 junior highs.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats on Coldspring this year, Shepherd will be there next year...LOL


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Danny O said:


> There are 2 junior highs.


Yeah...... cause our town is so big! Ha ha....


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Scott,

You are probably right. Both Solbergs "boys" are actually friends of my wife who worked with them at a Junior High in Conroe years ago. She became their second mother so to speak. She talks to their mother in Minnesota weekly and I keep up with them by listening to half the phone call. I rarely see them myself. So, I stand corrected. I won't be upset, if you don't tell my wife I got it wrong because she is always complaining that I don't take any interest in her friends. So this little mistake, would start a fire fight in my house.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Your secret is safe. Just don't let her read this post, lol. I think we have "chatted" on this board through pm before about Mr Solberg. He is a great guy.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Go Trojans!!! Class of `72 & `73 played with James Sykes while I was there, if any of yall knew him. He went to Rice University when he graduated on a scholarship. I moved, and went on to Baytown Sterling. Sure miss those small town days. Would love to find a decent paying job, and live there again. GO TROJANS!!!!!!!!
Mr. Stone was our principle.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

My parents went to baytown. One was a gander and the other a ranger. I myself am a barbers hill eagle! "We can we will, we're barbers hill"! Btw locals, coldspring is playing athens this friday at SHSU bearkat stadium. Coach barbay stopped by the house lastnight and said that there are only 8 teams left! Go trojans!!!!


----------



## txmeatsoaker (Nov 3, 2004)

way to go Coldspring, even though i cant stand to say it......


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I listen to the eagle 92.3 and they are covering the games. I enjoy listening to trojans football.....go trojans


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Halftime score 
Coldspring 31 Athens 14


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Just left the game at the end of the 3rd quarter ....38-14.....Trojans kicking butt..........


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Went thru Coldspring yesterday and saw Santas sleigh being pulled by 3 Trogans. WTG.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

wow,i'm class of '77,went to see us play in th" dome for 92-93,good to hear,oh yeah,proud of those young men & my old school(i remember james too,he also played canadian ball,if i remember correctly)luv my old "little school,w/mr stone,dabney,slays,elmore,currie)& alot more


----------



## corkunder (Jul 11, 2007)

*the big game!*

I heard our big Tight End was hurt with a bad ankle and would miss this game...Anyone know anything about this? 
I sure hope not, we need him!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

It's an ankle, and this is the playoffs. He'll play.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Danny O said:


> It's an ankle, and this is the playoffs. He'll play.


I'd think so too, put a needle in it, it'll be fine.

-LP


----------



## corkunder (Jul 11, 2007)

The way he was hobbled last week he didn't look like a go for this week.. He is a tough kid, the coaches had to keep him off the field once the game was in hand because he wanted to go. Some guys at practice yesterday told me that he was unable to go at all this week and was doubtful for the game! I hope this is not the case, he has been a big part of our Offense this year!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm playing mind games with the 2Coolers that are from Wimberly. They are lurking. 

"Caleb is 100% and ready to go"
"Caleb has a broken bone, and will not play"
"Caleb will have a boot on in the first half, but will play in the 2nd half if called upon"


----------



## corkunder (Jul 11, 2007)

I hope he isnt in a boot... this Coldspring team is the best one I've seen in years. I don't think they have too much to worry about, they have played tougher teams than this one in the playoffs already I bet. I would just like to see us full strength for the state game!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Listen live from your pc http://www.923theeagle.com/

Coldspring takes early 6-0 lead.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Halftime 
Coldspring 20
Wimberley 7


Awesome weather!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Going to state! 26-14


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Coldspring Trojans headed the 3a state championship game in Arlington Friday!! Coldspring 26, Wimberly 14. GO TROJANS!!!!


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

*how 'bout them apples*

wowwwwwwwww,awesome to hear,go trojans:texasflag


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Today's championship game is on TV at 4:00pm on Fox Sports (channel 676 on DirecTV, not sure about the other providers). 

The Coldspring Trojans were in the championship game in 1992 and lost to Waco. We are expecting a different outcome against Carthage this afternoon. 

We are about to leave for Cowboy Stadium. Go Trojans!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Danny O,

I've watched Carthage in past years including the two state championship teams.

Didn't get to see them this year but they are going to be tough, a very worthy opponent. They have an amazing football program....but the Trojans have shown they belong and have had a remarkable run geting to this game.

It should be a great game. Go Trojans!


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Danny O
I didnt attend Coldsprings and i know there are some folks on this board ,that believe STRONGLY that you must attend a certain school or collage to be a fan.I dont agree ,i am rooting for Coldsprings to win it all .Have fun in Dallas and be safe.Go Trojans! 
Longhorn Daddy - class of 79 Highlands High School San Antonio Texas


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Carthage did win tonight but we're still proud of coach barbay and his boys tonight!!! Good job guys!!!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Good game--Carthage is a buzzsaw---QB is outstanding--accuracy and delivery reminded me of Drew Breese---6TD's passing--pretty awesome.

Coldspring was outgunned but played tough the whole game--hope they have some guys returning next yr---wouldnt mind seeing a game or two.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

*i'm proud*

hey,just saw the score but i'm so proud of my old school & that team,awesome season,we're all proud of ya"ll(i like the cowboys,but,hey THEY wont be in the post season in their own stadium,ya'll were)hold your heads high,the whole area is proud of your accomplishment,go trojans,maco duff,class of '77:texasflag


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the ride Trojans. Everybody in Coldspring has not been able to stop talking about the Trojans over the past weeks, and I know that everybody is proud of the team's performance. 
Oh, wwind3, I don't necessarily think that Coldspring was outgunned. They pretty much beat themselves with the turnover and penalty mistakes; not to say that Carthage is not a great team. 
Anyways, I'm very proud of our boys just as everybody else is in and around the Coldspring area.
GIG'EM Trojans, and next year beat the hell outa Carthage!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

It was a swell ride! Not the outcome we desired in Dallas, but the Mighty Trojans played like a championship team all season and we are proud of everyone that made this year great! Congratulations Coldspring-Oakhurst Trojans!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

AGGIE01 said:


> Thanks for the ride Trojans. Everybody in Coldspring has not been able to stop talking about the Trojans over the past weeks, and I know that everybody is proud of the team's performance.
> Oh, wwind3, I don't necessarily think that Coldspring was outgunned. They pretty much beat themselves with the turnover and penalty mistakes; not to say that Carthage is not a great team.
> Anyways, I'm very proud of our boys just as everybody else is in and around the Coldspring area.
> GIG'EM Trojans, and next year beat the hell outa Carthage!!


Yep--turnovers and the procedure penalties hurt but those safeties gettin burned time after time by bombs didnt help either.

Wish Onalaska had a f-ball team.


----------

